# Looking to buy a used DH bike budget 1500-2000



## guillaumevfournier (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi,

Last weekend I hit some nice DH trails with my FS XC bike and I really enjoyed it so now i'm interested to buy a DH bike... 

I would like to have suggestions for a budget of 2000$ max for a used DH bike...

What do you guys think between Kona Stab or Stinky, Norco Team DH, Specialized Bighit or any other bike...

Thanks


----------



## guillaumevfournier (Feb 24, 2008)

suggestions anyone?


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

guillaumevfournier said:


> Hi,
> 
> Last weekend I hit some nice DH trails with my FS XC bike and I really enjoyed it so now i'm interested to buy a DH bike...
> 
> ...


look on pinkbike buy and sell. get a used bike.


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.morcmtb.org/forums/showthread.php?t=26801

Saw that on my local club's forums


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Bullit Maybe?*

Maybe look around for a used Santa Cruz Bullit?

I found a used VP Free too:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=21043&cat=


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

where do you live if you live close in so cal i have a stinky for sale
also check craigslist


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

where do you live and what kind of layout do you like! FR/DH is going to allow a front der and yet still hammer out DH stuff but be a steeper head angle and allow faster cornering. A true DH platform will allow slacker head angle single ring and be stable at speed.

Agread on used!
Being that you come from a pedaling background Id go for dual ring slacker FR bike, Norcos are great, Konas are heavy but both good bikes. Id consider a sx trail, enduro, 7 point (iron horse), etc... Unless you are racing exclusively FR set ups is where tis at and unless you are hucking HUGE tehn 6-7" will be fine. I went from 9"+ to 7.75 and run a 66 rc3 on the front of my Jedi most of the time, during races I stick the 888 ata wc on it. I prefer the feel of a stout single crown. I wish it had dual ring comapability, it would be the ultimate bike. So from exeprience go for a aggresive fr bike youll be alot happier.


----------



## guillaumevfournier (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions... Ya thats my biggest concern... I don't know if I want a FR or DH bike... I'm not that much into jumps, drops etc, but like of course there are some on the dh trails i'll be doing. I'm also wondering what size I need, probably medium... i'm 6 feet and 150 pounds... I'm in the ottawa region in canada... anyone close to there with a good deal let me know... i've also checked the online ads... 

So basicallly my question is whats the biggest difference between DH and FR bikes... I guess there is also a mix of them: which models are those?

thanks


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

You could get a brand new 08' Iron Horse 7Point for $1900


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

i got my used stinky for 800.00

your budget is more for a new bike


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

6' 150 you could do a medium on almost an FR bike! My suggestion with were you live and ride is do a FR bike.
Like I said I race DH and FR in the off time. If I could have a front der on my Jedi I would. Its like a freeeride set up with a 66 on it and its a absolute blast. So Do a freeride bike, it will leave more options open and wont limit you to shuttle/lift assisted scenarios.
Im thinking about the candiggle for my FR set up, as it has a vertical wheelpath, shorter CS and front der compatable.
Transitions are great bikes as well as low price used and durable.


----------



## guillaumevfournier (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright thank you guys for all this valuable info... I spotted a specialized bighit comp (older model) for 1000$ . I was wondering if that would be a great option... here are the specs... and if you guys can tell: which year is this??

what do you guys think? I look like it needs a little TLC I know!

link: http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/315539/

versus

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/311623/

best choice for lift assisted dh/fr?

Thanks I appreciate it!!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

lift assist only or shuttle then big hit, any pedaling and ladders etc tight tech drops swithchbacks etc devinci!
Both decent set ups, both going to be semi heavy but still good specs!


----------



## guillaumevfournier (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks bullcrew, i really appreciate your replies... Im not sure the bighit is what I want... Like I say I will use it only on a lift assisted mountain but there will be tight switchbacks and some tech stuff... I'm also a noob when it comes to dh/fr but i'm sure I can pick it up really fast: i'm faster than some of my buddies on my 03 stumpjumper in the dh trails and they have kick ass fr/dh bikes...

so what do you think would be the biggest concern if I decided to go ahead with the bighit... BTW I asked the seller it's an 2002, 8 inch in front 5 1/2 rear... weights 45-50pounds (pretty heavy i think)

I know its going to be harder to maneuver around... but will I be able to go on harder trails than with the devinci? like steeper more technical stuff? Price is also pretty good for the bighit... that vanilla r shock: is that a good one?

Ok enough already

Thanks


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

guillaumevfournier said:


> Alright thank you guys for all this valuable info... I spotted a specialized bighit comp (older model) for 1000$ . I was wondering if that would be a great option... here are the specs... and if you guys can tell: which year is this??
> 
> what do you guys think? I look like it needs a little TLC I know!
> 
> ...


That Devinci is pretty sweet . . . . I'd go with that if it were me.


----------



## guillaumevfournier (Feb 24, 2008)

ya actually my budget is more 1000-1500 and I expect to have to invest a bit on a used bike... So how that bighit: a good buy??


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

I got my Mountaincycle Shockwave 9.5 with Zoke 888R & Gustavs for $1K flat from a private seller. Since you have a bigger budget than how much I got my bike for, you should probably get a very sweet used DH bike. It would be a good deal if the frame by itself sells for at least 65% of the whole bike. There are a couple of Canfield F1's at pinkbike that you could probably negotiate down to your budget. I negotiated mine down from $1.4K.


----------

